# Can we expand this grouping?



## four20 (Dec 27, 2022)

Here at SMF, I have found some of the best minds on the web discussing some of, if not the best food topics today. I feel we are missing something. The beer and ale subgroup leaves out guys like me that make wine, cider, and also filtering that dirty water out of my alcohol thru means of distillation and aging. Even then an important discussion is missed. How we pair these with our food. If this is the best of the smoking meat people in the world, then that would also make this place the best place to find info on pairing these beverages and spirits with food. Its just a thought.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2022)

I don’t think you are left out. Nobody is telling you not to post on the topic. My advice would be for you to first go build support for your cause. Post your work in beer and ale until they tell you to stop, or post it in the Blowing Smoke section. Build a following, then you have a cause to expand. Don’t let titles hold you up, post up your knowledge, I’m not a wine drinker, but it is interesting as a topic. The Admins are very reluctant to expand or add forums, but if you build the interest they may at some point. Just don’t give up. If others here are interested they will respond to your posts. Creating or expanding forums won’t build support, it must already be there and it must be built up and organized from the grass roots level. Just my thoughts.


----------



## four20 (Dec 27, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I don’t think you are left out. Nobody is telling you not to post on the topic. My advice would be for you to first go build support for your cause. Post your work in beer and ale until they tell you to stop, or post it in the Blowing Smoke section. Build a following, then you have a cause to expand. Don’t let titles hold you up, post up your knowledge, I’m not a wine drinker, but it is interesting as a topic. The Admins are very reluctant to expand or add forums, but if you build the interest they may at some point. Just don’t give up. If others here are interested they will respond to your posts. Creating or expanding forums won’t build support, it must already be there and it must be built up and organized from the grass roots level. Just my thoughts.


Perhaps my previous post was worded wrong. I don't really feel left out, but it seems The title of the group is lacking for more topics than seemingly covered for the scroll by. You are right it needs more people building into it on topics every day. I will try to work on that as its one of my favorite categories of discussion. Perhaps I spoke out un-reserved, and apologize. Like alot of people I find brewing and fermenting a daunting task, but I still do it. Im going to spend some time browsing the topics, but nothing screams out to me Beer, Wine, and Spirit pairing with food.
.....But then I may be enjoying of of those or 2


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2022)

four20 said:


> Here at SMF, I have found some of the best minds on the web discussing some of, if not the best food topics today. I feel we are missing something. The beer and ale subgroup leaves out guys like me that make wine, cider, and also filtering that dirty water out of my alcohol thru means of distillation and aging. Even then an important discussion is missed. How we pair these with our food. If this is the best of the smoking meat people in the world, then that would also make this place the best place to find info on pairing these beverages and spirits with food. Its just a thought.


Make some threads. I make wine. Everyone will respond, learn and interact. It's a niche thing though so if you are passionate about it, start it up


----------



## DougE (Dec 27, 2022)

The extent of my wine making experience was a gallon jug with various fruit juices, sugar, and yeast with a balloon on top for an air lock. The stuff wasn't horrible and would get you lit in a hurry lol.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2022)

four20 said:


> Perhaps my previous post was worded wrong. I don't really feel left out, but it seems The title of the group is lacking for more topics than seemingly covered for the scroll by. You are right it needs more people building into it on topics every day. I will try to work on that as its one of my favorite categories of discussion. Perhaps I spoke out un-reserved, and apologize. Like alot of people I find brewing and fermenting a daunting task, but I still do it. Im going to spend some time browsing the topics, but nothing screams out to me Beer, Wine, and Spirit pairing with food.
> .....But then I may be enjoying of of those or 2


I hear you. Remember that this is a Smoking Meat Forum. That said, smoke up some meat, put together the meal and pair that with a wine or spirit. Write it up with pictures and explain your pairing. It’s worthy for sure, but keep the focus on smoking meats, in this way you keep the main forum on track and inline with the mission of this site. Lots of folks will react to your postings, but they want to see the meat and possibly the “Plate shot” along with the beverage pairing to really bring it all together. Best of luck. I’ll support you.


----------

